# Ordered a Spartan Jetter



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Signed the paperwork(tablet) to place an order for a Spartan Soldier. 

12 g.p.m. - 3000 p.s.i.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats! Hope you make a lot of money with it.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice! How long til it's in yur hands and ready to get dirty


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why did you pick those specs?


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Nice! How long til it's in yur hands and ready to get dirty


Less than a month, well unless the bank doesn't send the check. :laughing:



gear junkie said:


> Why did you pick those specs?


1. Research proved it would be more than capable of doing what I need. 
2. Soldier has a look that really appeals to me, the kind of look that will grab peoples attention and have them wondering what I am hauling. 
3. Been losing a lot of work because we don't have a jetter. 
4. Can't afford a warrior at this time. 
5. Plunger convinced me I needed a Spartan. :laughing:

Edit: Two other important reasons I forgot due to morning coffee not being consumed. 
1. They are built very close to me. The factory is literally a small drive up or over the road. 
2. The rep comes to me. Having access to a real person to answer my questions and work on things I need matters a lot to me.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We have a Spartan jetter and have really had good luck with it. Our rep has been a real assett in getting us into jetting.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My only critique is that I would of stepped up to the 740 over the soldier.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

12gpm at 3000 psi will do good make sure to pick up warthog nozzle . 3/8 hose works best with this settings. I have a truck mounted one from usjetting with those specs and it does everything my harben 25gpm 4000 psi does. sometimes faster than the big rig sometimes slower but does it all. One big plus with the smaller hose is that it will be easier to navigate around 3" clean outs and other spaces. Congratulations and just so that you know this is not an expense to your business. It is an investment that pays you back. I hope you got a great deal on it. It is nice you can take it up the street if you need warranty work on it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

12 gpm 3/8 hose....per 100' will be 600 psi pressure loss. 

Go to 1/2 hose and the pressure loss is 140 psi. 

Good luck.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Video I made a few years back. 400ft of 3/8 hose always runs at 3000psi. I'm sure Spartan will tell you the best set up. This thing is a beast with the warthog I love it! It eats roots like nothing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-22rYK7G7Gc


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

^^^Awswome, and the music is classic! That's 12gpm @ 3000psi? I wonder what 11gpm @ 4000psi would do!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Man John....idk....not to come off wrong but the warthog didn't do anything to the 4x4. You just don't have enough coming out the nozzle with that setup. 

Here's what should be happening. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrGG8Tn8jY0


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

gear junkie I know you know your stuff I'm not debating that. Just saying what I have works and I'm sure what you have works. The video you posted I can tell the head is not for a 12gpm jetter that is for the bigger ones. I have videos of jobs I've done where I thought no way in hell any jetter was going to work. One I can't forget about 60ft of roots not a single section without roots and my small jetter took those out. I for sure thought replacement but I was amazed after running the jetter. I will find some cool videos and post them up you will see what I mean. I think this jetters do miracles in a way lol

Yes 12gpm 3000psi. I also have a harben 25gpm at 4000psi. I can use both for the same job and it is weird how sometimes one works better than the other. There has been times where the big one wouldn't cut roots and I come in with the small one and cuts them like butter same goes for the big jetter. Makes no sense to me. I guess it has to do with the jets on the heads I can see they are not angled the same they are both warthogs. Don't want to hijack the thread but jetters are great for cleaning drains.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Right on...totally understand. Besides I'm a numbers guy...hell I don't even own a big jetter. But just something to consider.....and keep in mind my numbers may be off here.

400' of 3/8 is 2400 psi pressure loss. You'd be looking at 600 psi out the nozzle

so....

get 300' of 1/2 for a loss of 410 psi. Then get a hose cart of 150 of 3/8 for a loss of 910 psi.....total now 1320 loss. 

OR......

Get your nozzle jetted for 9 gpm and then your loss would only be 1440 with a 400' hose.

or keeping the same 9gpm...... going back to the 300' of 1/2" is 250 psi loss, 150' of 3/8 is 540 psi. Loss total is 790 psi. 

Personally I can really feel a huge difference of 1000 psi in the cutting, pulling and just plain performance. Make a few small changes and you'll see.

BTW.....just by coincidence.....I have a hose cart and brand new 150' of 3/8 piranha hose. Just saying lol

But seriously. Get your jetter and run it full throttle without a nozzle on the hose and read the pressure at the gauge....this number is your pressure loss. Just subtract that number from your rated pressure and now you know whats at your nozzle. Let me know if my numbers are off.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

check this out! Let me know if you guys can see this? Get ready to be wowed lol. I'm gonna look for the after video. This is the worse I've seen. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6fJIRKFS--ccDdmYnk0cFlyTms/view?usp=sharing

after video what you think?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6fJIRKFS--cYnV4RmdLMjBoeWc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

There must be some magic water I was using on this house because the roots were like now you see me now you don't lol. Again jetters are great!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Good stuff man and please don't think I'm implying your setup doesn't work. Just saying that if you gave it a little tweak, you'd get a lot better performance. 

and yup....that's the worst I've seen lol. House was vacant?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a soldier with 300' of 3/8" on the jetter and I just bought a hose reel cart with gauge and shutoff and installed 250' of 3/8" on the cart that I can use inside connected to the soldier. It works fine. But I do agree with changing heads to get less pressure loss. But at some point the pressure is too much, I have customer that had to pay us to redo about 150' of pipe because some ass hat thought it would be a great idea to run a 25gpm US jetter machine in a 50 year old cast iron line and totally demolished it, that cost them about 150,000 dollars because of where it was and how deep it was. Sometimes bigger isn't always better .


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

No worries and house was not vacant. You can kind of see the home owner standing there on one of the videos. I was told a few plumbers looked at it and ran away, all said to replace the line. When I 1st sent the camera down. I thought what am I getting myself into. I didn't think I could clean this mess. But I was already there and figured I'll give it a go. I Should have charged more:laughing:



gear junkie said:


> Good stuff man and please don't think I'm implying your setup doesn't work. Just saying that if you gave it a little tweak, you'd get a lot better performance.
> 
> and yup....that's the worst I've seen lol. House was vacant?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Jetter demos, 3/29.

Mark


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

justme said:


> I have a soldier with 300' of 3/8" on the jetter and I just bought a hose reel cart with gauge and shutoff and installed 250' of 3/8" on the cart that I can use inside connected to the soldier. It works fine. But I do agree with changing heads to get less pressure loss. But at some point the pressure is too much, I have customer that had to pay us to redo about 150' of pipe because some ass hat thought it would be a great idea to run a 25gpm US jetter machine in a 50 year old cast iron line and totally demolished it, that cost them about 150,000 dollars because of where it was and how deep it was. Sometimes bigger isn't always better .




The damage wasn't caused by the jetter, it was caused by the operator. I'd rather have an oversized jetter, rather than an undersized one. I can always dial the pressure up and down.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> The damage wasn't caused by the jetter, it was caused by the operator. I'd rather have an oversized jetter, rather than an undersized one. I can always dial the pressure up and down.


I'll agree to a point , in what world would you ever need a 25gpm jetter down a 50 year old 4" cast iron line. I don't know anything about US Jetters can they be dialed down, but what I do know that high dollar machine like that in the hands of an idiot is dangerous. But I did get a very good Christmas bonus, I follow these idiots around fixing plumbing behind them. 

They were at a Grocery store awhile back and blew sewer water all over 84 feet of fresh produce and had to buy every bit of it ( the store had floor sinks half in and half out) , we got called out and just ran a spartan 1065 and got the line unstopped.:laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cjtheplumber said:


> check this out! Let me know if you guys can see this? Get ready to be wowed lol. I'm gonna look for the after video. This is the worse I've seen.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6fJIRKFS--ccDdmYnk0cFlyTms/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...



That's really impressive.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

justme said:


> I'll agree to a point , in what world would you ever need a 25gpm jetter down a 50 year old cast iron line. I don't anything about US Jetters can they be dialed down but what I do know that high dollar machine like that in the hands of an idiot is dangerous. But I did get a very good Christmas bonus, I follow these idiots around fixing plumbing behind them.
> 
> They were at a Grocery store awhile back and blew sewer water all over 84 feet of fresh produce and had to buy every bit of it ( the store had floor sinks half in and half out) , we got called out and just ran a spartan 1065 and got the line unstopped.:laughing:



It's not that you would need it on that particular job, it's that if you can only have one machine then I'd rather have one with reserve power for when I do need it. For instance, I had 4018 tunnel vision when I bought my US Jet. Now I wish I bought a 4025. Now I rarely need 4025, but I'd rather have it than not for the few times that I do. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> It's not that you would need it on that particular job, it's that if you can only have one machine then I'd rather have one with reserve power for when I do need it. For instance, I had 4018 tunnel vision when I bought my US Jet. Now I wish I bought a 4025. Now I rarely need 4025, but I'd rather have it than not for the few times that I do. Hope that makes sense.


Can you adjust the GPM and pressure on the US Jetter.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

justme said:


> Can you adjust the GPM and pressure on the US Jetter.



Absolutely


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Gear is right though, you need to check the jetter right out of the box and see what the PSI is at the tip with a gauge ( and I do not mean at the pump)then test other nozzles and see what they give. Then on like the 3/8" warthog buy some smaller jets and test again to really dial in that 3K psi. If you dial the machine in it can make the difference between a Root Killer! Or a Root Washer!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Cj did you really get that good of results running from upstream? How long did you have to work that? Not the worst I've seen but the worst I've seen that didn't get dug up. I've spent years digging for plumbers and I've seen some gnarly messes


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

PPRI said:


> Cj did you really get that good of results running from upstream? How long did you have to work that? Not the worst I've seen but the worst I've seen that didn't get dug up. I've spent years digging for plumbers and I've seen some gnarly messes


Yes I did get those results from that 3" wall clean out. It has been a while since I did this job I believe I was there for about 2hours. It is one of those that if I didn't take a video people would think I'm full of crap. One of those jobs that goes on the book of stories to tell. 

But jetting is really a combination of good nozzles and equipment. I got a few nozzles expensive ones too and in my opinion a warthog is one of those must have. Root Rangers are good but I like the warthog better. Each nozzle does a specific job.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I think the root ranger is bad ass for destruction but the warthogs are my main nozzles because of the egg shape that makes it around bends and offsets and does not get stuck. Warthogs do not have the power that the Root Rangers has but they do not get stuck.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The root ranger used to be my #1 nozzle. What I used to do was use the RR and hit up all the joints then follow up with the warthog for a nice clean look.

But my last 3 jetting jobs, I'm sending in my warthog first....do 3 passes then reinspect and use the RR to remove the stubborn areas. The warthog is removing about 80% of roots which is good imo....especially at my specs since I'm at the bottom of the usable spectrum.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> Jetter demos, 3/29.
> 
> Mark


Wait! what? Are you sayin were gonna have em, or that we need to have them! That's what I'm sayin, all that's missing from this demo is a/few jetter rep(s).


----------

